
The 2 Types of Engineer - wayofthesamurai
http://thinkfaster.co/2016/01/the-2-types-of-engineer/
======
pan69
The 10x engineers I have met during my 20 years on the job are the ones who
are able to create beautifully and well thought-out written software in a
fraction of the time it would take other developers on the team.

The "getting it done" type guys (which I call the "gluers") usually end up
creating maintenance nightmares and the perfectionists (whom I like the call
"the professors") usually come up with some really good, left-field, ideas but
mostly you don't want them on your team, maybe to write documentation, since
often they have a knack for writing.

------
mwpmaybe
Great article. Anyone else feel like they can swap between these two
"personas" as necessary?

